# WAR Free Trial 4 Ever?



## AdamsApfel (17. September 2010)

Hallo ich hab nach fast 2 Jahren nochmal WAR auf meiner Platte gefunden,und hatte bock meinen alten 40er(oder was damals das max lvl war)



Aber die Page ist down man wird dann iwo hin weitergeleitet wo mein Acc aber wohl nicht geht

Und ist WAR jetzt umsonst,oder nur die Trial wie früher bis lvl 10 oder so?


----------



## C0ntra (17. September 2010)

Die Trial geht jetzt unbegrenzt aber mit Level 10 ist immer noch ende, dann gibt es einfach keine XP mehr.
Die richtige Seite ist jetzt http://www.warhammeronline.com/
Dein alter Acc ist nicht weg, soweit du deine Login Daten noch hast. Beim Loginname einfach _eur anhängen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (18. September 2010)

_http://social.bioware.com/forum/Gameplay/General-Discussion/Important-Badlands-Server-Update---9172010-4822173-1.html
_
Badlands wird für Trials wohl vorerst dicht gemacht, bin gespannt ob weitere Server folgen und die Trial dann wohl eben nicht _für immer_ ist...

_http://social.bioware.com/forum/Gameplay/General-Discussion/Gold-Spammers-4775225-1.html
_
Ab dem 21. werden Trial Spieler auch nicht mehr im Ratschlagchannel nachfragen können wie etwas funktioniert und auch der regionale Channel wird für sie ab dann tabu sein.

Da man den Goldwerbern wohl nicht anders Herr wird, sperrt man einfach die Channels für die Trials...


----------



## Pymonte (18. September 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Ab dem 21. werden Trial Spieler auch nicht mehr im Ratschlagchannel nachfragen können wie etwas funktioniert und auch der regionale Channel wird für sie ab dann tabu sein.
> 
> Da man den Goldwerbern wohl nicht anders Herr wird, sperrt man einfach die Channels für die Trials...



ja, aber anders macht es die Konkurrenz auch nicht. Und andere Lösungen (außer 24/7 Channel Überwachung + Modwillkür) fallen mir auch nicht ein


----------



## Terlian (18. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ja, aber anders macht es die Konkurrenz auch nicht. Und andere Lösungen (außer 24/7 Channel Überwachung + Modwillkür) fallen mir auch nicht ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, nur das es dabei nicht bleiben wird, in der nächsten Stufe wird man alle andere Channel wohl ebenso sperren, und was sollen Neue dann machen?
Reines PvE dürfte sicher gut funktionieren...
Aber oRvR ohne Channels?
Szenarien ohne Absprachen oder Angriffe zeitig melden zu können?

Ein funktionierendes Filtersystem (siehe diverse Anti-Spam-Addons) nur eben direkt von Mythic und für alle Clients wäre da vielleicht eher der richtige Weg gewesen, und vor allem, wieso sieht man die Goldwerber wieder, sobald man an einer Kanone steht und diese bedient?


----------



## Pymonte (19. September 2010)

die anderen channels muss man nicht sperren
die Goldspammer nutzen ja nur die, mit denen sie alle Spieler erreichen können.
Fürs RvR im T1 reicht btw auch der normale KT Chat^^


----------



## Makalvian (19. September 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Ab dem 21. werden Trial Spieler auch nicht mehr im Ratschlagchannel nachfragen können wie etwas funktioniert und auch der regionale Channel wird für sie ab dann tabu sein.
> 
> Da man den Goldwerbern wohl nicht anders Herr wird, sperrt man einfach die Channels für die Trials...



Wohoo endlich


----------



## Terlian (19. September 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> die anderen channels muss man nicht sperren
> die Goldspammer nutzen ja nur die, mit denen sie alle Spieler erreichen können.
> Fürs RvR im T1 reicht btw auch der normale KT Chat^^



StarWars Galaxies, schon eine ganze Weile her, aber sobald du aus dem Tutorial raus kommst und auf dem Planeten landest ist das Erste was du zu lesen bekommst... ellenlange Werbetexte zum Kauf von Geld.
Tanzende Bots, die durchweg immer wieder das selbe raus hauen, und an denen jeder Neuling vorbei muss... stell dir das eben im T1 vor, man fängt an, sieht die Einleitung, und dann wird man erstmal so richtig zum Goldkauf "beraten".

Oder man programmiert die Bots auf Szenarien Anmeldung bzw. Beitritt zu öffentlichen Kriegstruppen um, und dort wird dann ebenso richtig schön rum geworben.

Das Problem wird nur verlagert, aber gewiss nicht beseitigt.

Unterm Strich bekommen Neue damit die A-Karte unter geschoben, wieso können die nicht ein aktuelles "Spammenot" anbieten für alle, was auch in der Ansicht mit den Belagerungswaffen funktioniert?


----------



## Pymonte (19. September 2010)

Das Ziel sind aber keine T1 Kunden, ich bekomme nur mit Charakter level 30+ Spammails (wenn auch sehr wenige) zum Goldkauf bei meinen Chars. Warum wohl? Die ganzen guten und teuren Sachen gibts nur fürs max. Level. Die T1 Trialspieler mit Goldseller Zeug zu belatschen bringt eh nix, die können sich nämlich nix davon kaufen.

Natürlich können die Goldseller wieder irgendeinen Weg finden, sicherlich sogar. Aber selbst dann wird es eine "Goldseller Report & Ignore mit Rechtsklick im Chat"-Funktion schon geben (mit RvR Pack wurde das schon angekündigt). Dafür sind das eben auch nur Trial Accs.


----------



## dedennis (19. September 2010)

einfach addon drauf dann haste ruhe vor spam


----------



## Terlian (19. September 2010)

Sobald man von einem Werber "entdeckt" wurde, erhält man diese Werbebriefe, das Level ist dabei egal. Mein 40er hat damit gar keine Probleme, dafür bekommen meine Twinks seit Level 1 in regelmäßigen Abständen ihre "... wollen kaufen billig Gold mit 10% sofort Lieferung Bonus bei Eintreff..." Post.

Trial Spieler werden vielleicht auch irgendwann einmal "vollwertige" Spieler, daher macht die Werbung dort sehr wohl Sinn.
"_Schnapp sie dir, solange sie noch jung sind!_"
Startpunkt, nachfolgende Orte und danach im Kriegslager bei den Briefkästen weitere Bots, gleichzeitig werden Namen gesammelt für den Verteiler der Werbung.

Diese Bots rotieren natürlich wie gehabt, so das man alle paar Minuten einen neuen Bot auf Ignore setzen muss.

Spammenot wird nicht mehr weiter entwickelt, funktioniert auch nur teilweise, sobald man an einer Belagerungswaffe ist, sieht man den Spam wieder und muss manuell nach ignorieren.

Cram the Spam funktionierte bisher bei mir gar nicht, gibt dann auch noch andere Addons aber da hat auch keins richtig gegriffen.

Also welches Addon soll ich da noch versuchen?


----------



## C0ntra (19. September 2010)

Cramthespam funktioniert wunderbar, so schwierig zu bedienen ist es auch nicht. Einfach bei Curse die Anleitung lesen.
Spam-Post habe ich nur bei GOA bekommen, auf den neuen Servern nicht mehr und die Chat Werbung kann man wie gesagt blocken.


----------



## Phash (20. September 2010)

cramthespam funktioniert sehr gut. Ignore nach der ersten Meldung, kann ich mit leben... aber eigentlich wärs schön, wenn der das komplett wegfiltern würde... naja mal gucken, obs da nicht noch was besseres gibt




Achja. Falls hier noch wer an nem recruit-a-friend für Destro auf Drakenwald interessiert ist /pn an mich hier im Forum. Ich würde gerne 3 Leute werben um so ein Mount zu bekommen. Dafür zahl ich euch auch den ersten Monat Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Groshmak (21. September 2010)

Ich würde sehr gerne mal wieder in Warhammer reinschauen, da mir kurz nach dem Release die Motivation dafür fehlte, weil meine Freunde alle bei WoW bleiben wollten. Alleine machts eben nicht halb soviel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terlian (22. September 2010)

Cram the spam im Moment nochmals im Versuch, aber hat sich auf den dt. Servern wohl erledigt, da sind mir heute zumindest keine Werber aufgefallen.

Bin danach mal auf Badlands rauf, und genau das was ich mir gedacht habe, direkt beim Startpunkt 2-3 Bots, die im Wechsel mit unterschiedlichen Texten für ihre Seiten per /rufen werben.

Vermute das wird noch ein paar Tage dauern, dann stehen die auch wieder im ersten Kriegslager bei den Briefkästen rum.

[attachment=11111:goldwerbung_005.jpg]


----------



## C0ntra (22. September 2010)

Es betrifft aber nur das T1 und es ist schon ein deutlich größerer Aufwand vom Startpunkt bis zum KL zu laufen.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (22. September 2010)

ja, das war in der Tat endlich mal ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Mit zMail Mod würde sich dann bei hohen Spamaufkommen die Dinger schnell löschen lassen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. September 2010)

Doch man kann post bekommen.
Darüber funzt ja der Handel. Ich selbst hab an so ein Zeug kein Interesse und find es seltsam, was beim Trial erlaubt ist und was nicht =).
Das mit dem Chat, find ich bissel affig. Ich meine warum? WEgen Spammern. Können die Leute nicht einfach ignon. Geht über Addons zu 100% und natürlich auch einfach so Mental 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einfach ignon, was dort steht. 
Aber wenn wirklich diese Chats wegen spammern gesperrt wurden. Möchte ich als Trial Kunde, dass alle Chat zu 100% gesperrt werden, für Trial. Ich kann auf den anderen Chats ja immernoch WErbung machen für meine Seiten und Goldspammen. Denn alle Trials werden dadurch zu Goldspammern. Denn auch die, die nichts gemacht haben dürfen ja nicht mehr. Also darf man in keinem Chat mehr posten, weil man überall Werbung machen kann. Wisper, Rufen, Schreien, Sagen, WB, P, SC, G usw. überall geht es, per emotes usw. Ist doch alles möglich. Also müssen diese chats auch alle gesperrt werden. Damit das T1 Spam frei bleibt.


----------



## Primus Pilus (24. September 2010)

Ich finde, daß die Entscheidung, die Channels für die Test-Accounts dicht zu machen, trotz alledem richtig war.

Seit wir auf den Mythic-Servern gelandet sind, hatte man auf einmal Gold-Spammer, die nicht nur so alle 1-2 Minuten mal was gepostet haben, sondern Volldeppen-Goldverkäufer-Firmen, die im Ratschlag-Channel ihren Bot ihr 12-Zeilen Makro jede Sekunde spammen liessen - und das 24/7. Interessanter Weise ist eine davon die gleiche, die in WOW mit den gehackten, rumfliegenden, Figuren und Buchstaben bildenden, Level-1-Chars in den Städten Werbung macht... sehr vertrauenerweckend... wenn sie das Spiel hacken, hacken sie bestimmt hinterher NIE deinen Account.... ganz bestimmt nicht...

Ich hätte an Mythics Stelle auch eine solche Lösung durchgezogen. Natürlich werden die Gold-Seller Wege finden, irgendwie weiterhin ihre Werbung reinzubekommen - einer der Bots z.B. steht immer noch am Spawn-Punkt, aber jetzt "schreit" er seine Werbung alle paar Sekunden.

Hätte Mythic nichts gemacht und auf Addons verwiesen, wären sie doch wieder von allen verlacht worden - vor allem auf Seiten wie Buffed.
Das der Kampf gegen die Goldseller einer gegen Windmühlenflügel ist, mag sein, aber deswegen darf man sich als Spieleanbieter trotzdem nicht auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen.

Und ob ich als Test-Accountler nicht global posten kann, wäre mir persönlich ziemlich schnuppe. Ich will mir das Spiel ansehen und ausprobieren und entscheiden, ob ich es dauerhaft spielen will oder nicht. Und das sollte man relativ schnell heraushaben, ob es einem vom Grundsatz her gefällt. Wer Spaß daran findet, ewig auf Stufe 10 rumzudümpeln, weil es ja so toll "PVP-Twink"-mässig ist, kann zum Vorteil der vermeintlichen "Imbaness" dann ruhig ein paar Nachteile wie die nicht verwendbaren Chat-Channels haben. Sorry, ist halt meine Meinung. Kein Mensch braucht die ewigen Stufe-10-Twinks in diesem Spiel.

Primus Pilus


----------



## Makalvian (24. September 2010)

Ich denke mal es gibt sowieso kein Mmo was nicht von der Welle and Goldsellern überschwemmt wird und man sieht es ja selbst am Marktführer das er mit seinen Unsummen an Kohle das Porblem nicht in den griff bekommt.


----------



## Terlian (24. September 2010)

Welche bisherige Änderung hat irgendwas gegen Twinks bewirkt?
Ach richtig, *gar keine*.

_Streichung von Umhang, Schultern, Helme und blauen Waffen (Loot, nicht Einfluss) für unter Level 10._
Twinks behalten ihre Ausrüstung.

_Kein Handel mehr möglich._
Per Post kann man noch immer seine Twinks versorgen.
Alternativ, man erlernt einfach Pharmazie und Anpflanzen, zieht beide Berufe auf 200 und stellt sich die benötigten Tränke selbst her.

_Kein regionaler Chat mehr möglich._
Es gibt reine Twink Gilden, nach wie vor den Chat in Gruppen bzw. Szenarien, also auch keine Einschränkung hier.

Twinks sind rein gar nicht betroffen, neue Spieler haben da nun schon eher Probleme sich im Spiel mit Infos zu versorgen.

Ansonsten...
- Eine Spam melden Funktion wäre auch ein Weg gewesen.
- Filter, der ähnlich funktioniert wie der "Fluchfilter" nur eben auf die Adressen bzw. deren Texte gerichtet ist.
- Gemeldete Texte nach den bekannten Mustern durchsuchen lassen und die bestätigten Accounts direkt bannen.
- GM der die "Treffpunkte" im Auge behält und neue Bots direkt bannt... ist ja nicht gerade so, als wenn hier 120 Server am laufen sind.

Würde alles noch in einem vom Aufwand her vertretbaren Rahmen liegen, und wirklich die betreffen, die es auch betreffen sollte... die Goldverkäufer.


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Welche bisherige Änderung hat irgendwas gegen Twinks bewirkt?
> Ach richtig, *gar keine*.
> 
> _Streichung von Umhang, Schultern, Helme und blauen Waffen (Loot, nicht Einfluss) für unter Level 10._
> ...



Verstehe auch nicht wirklich wie es sein kann, dass jemand in seiner Freizeit mit Cram the Spam ein vernünftiges, kleines und effektives Addon anbieten kann um der Spam-Geschichte (und nur dieser - sonst keine Einschränkungen) Herr zu werden, aber ein Verein professioneller Programmierer mit 10x mehr Möglichkeiten, Zugang zu den Servern usw. muss zum "Holzhammer" greifen.


----------



## Pymonte (24. September 2010)

Spammelde Funktion kommt doch. Und mal ganz ehrlich, so gut ist das Ding auch nciht. Ich muss (musste sollte ich wohl eher schreiben, seit den Änderungen werde ich ja nicht mehr belästigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) alle 12h manuell wieder Leute ignorieren, weil die nen neuen Text haben. Und meist auch noch 2-3 unterschiedliche. Auf dem Weg kann man nicht Herr des Problems werden. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wer Demo spielt, der darf halt nicht alle Funktionen erwarten. Finde ich ganz gut, dass die T1 Spieler mal ein bisschen Zurechtgestutzt werden.


----------



## Terlian (24. September 2010)

Ziel sollte doch irgendwo sein, neue Spieler für WAR zu begeistern, und nicht diesen weitere Stolpersteine in den Weg zu legen, aber nun ist das Erste was ein Neuer liest... Goldwerbung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. September 2010)

Ähm ja aber die Funktion kommt noch? Was denn dat, schöne wenn sie so ne Funktion mal planen. Die Hauptstädte wollten sie damals auch noch bringen =). Also kommt noch ist bei Mythic ein super begriff.

Aber ich find es affig, dass man die chats Sperrt. Das man einige Leute einschränkt im Trial ist normal. Verstehe zwar nicht den Sinn bei WAR =) bei einigen der Einschränkungen, da sie eben für mich seltsam sind. Aber man kann testen und zocken, darauf kommt es an.

Das mit dem chat ist affig, weil wenn es wegen Spamm ist, müssten alle chats verboten werden für Trial und zwar jeder. Auf jeden kann man spammen. Ist der einfacher Weg wieder, als eine Spamm Funktion einzubauen oder aufgefallen ACC zu schließen. Aber genau das war klar, dass sowas mit einer Kostenlosen Ewig Trial kommen wird, dass spammen war abzuwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wozu ACC hacken, wenn man 10 Kostenlose mit Verschiedenen frisch erfunden Emails erstellen kann. Das ist nichts, wofür man die Trial User wieder richten kann. Im Chat wird eh entweder gespammt oder erzählt wie toll andere Spiele sind. Aber wer ernsthaft zocken will, denn stört es nicht. Es its T1 Imperium. Ich weiß nicht, warum Mythic dort sowas für Trials einführt. Ich meine dadurch wird das spielen auch net anders. Ich need alles was ich kann und wenn ich wem was wegwürfel, sein pech. Ich interessiere mich für keine Inis, wenn ich needen kann neede ich. Ob ich wirklich brauch egal. Was will man mir? Ich loote Bags weg, die ich nicht brauch. Ich plündere Mobs, die ich nicht braucht usw.
Ich mache eh alles, was die Leute indirekt stört und tanken auf Level 10 ist in WAR irgendwie etwas nervend. Ich hab als BO keinen wirklichen AE, außer mit zweihänder und dann noch nach 2 GCD oder nach einem halt.

Aber was an der Trial mehr nervt. Die Einschränkung sind klar. Das ist ne Trial und damit muss man Leben, sie sind unlogisch, aber klar. Aber was ich erstaunlich finde. Die Werbung. Wo man überall Updaten kann. Auf deren Seite klickt man sich hier und da bissel durch. Ingame 1 Klick? Logo. Ich will ja auch während dem Zocken sofort mein ACC erweitern. 
Warum diese Werbung? Lässt man nicht mal mehr das Spiel für sich sprechen. Find auf ihrer Seite könnten sie besser Werbung für die Trial machen und sie schöner verpacken und mehr auf dieses Freunde Werbe hinweisen. Ihre Seite ist aber net so gut aufgebaut, finde ich. Da haben andere Firmen oder gar Fanseits, hübscher Seite. Wo einiges News sofort ersichtlich sinn und die nützlichen Links deutlich erkennbar. Die Seite bringt die Leute zur Trial und macht sie Hunrig auf die Vollversion, wenn ihn die Trial gefällt. Was sie dort sehen. Aber in der Trial, für ne Vollversion Werben, stört einfach nur. Wenn ich es erweitern will, mache ich dass über ihre Internet seite und ACC Verwaltung, nicht ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (25. September 2010)

Jo frag mich auch schon länger warum selbst der Marktführer mit seiner Geld-Scheiß-Maschine Goldspammer oder ihre Hacks auf toten Lvl 1 Körpern die in den Hauptstädten liegen nicht in den Griff bekommt.
Genauso frage ich mich wie den die Spieler die früher wo es noch gar keinen Ratschlag Channel gab mit War angefangen haben, werden 3/4 der Spieler mit Lvl 5 spätestens wieder aufgehört haben weil das Spiel so umständlich ist.
Genauso ist es aber wirklich ärgerlich das mittlerweile fast jedes Spiel einen sogennanten Ratschlag Channel hat.



Terlian schrieb:


> Ansonsten...
> - Eine Spam melden Funktion wäre auch ein Weg gewesen.
> *diese wird noch eingeführt und ist auch angekündigt*
> - Filter, der ähnlich funktioniert wie der "Fluchfilter" nur eben auf die Adressen bzw. deren Texte gerichtet ist.
> ...





Golrik schrieb:


> Aber was an der Trial mehr nervt. Die Einschränkung sind klar. Das ist ne Trial und damit muss man Leben, sie sind unlogisch, aber klar. Aber was ich erstaunlich finde. Die Werbung. Wo man überall Updaten kann. Auf deren Seite klickt man sich hier und da bissel durch. Ingame 1 Klick? Logo. Ich will ja auch während dem Zocken sofort mein ACC erweitern.
> Warum diese Werbung? Lässt man nicht mal mehr das Spiel für sich sprechen. Find auf ihrer Seite könnten sie besser Werbung für die Trial machen und sie schöner verpacken und mehr auf dieses Freunde Werbe hinweisen. Ihre Seite ist aber net so gut aufgebaut, finde ich. Da haben andere Firmen oder gar Fanseits, hübscher Seite. Wo einiges News sofort ersichtlich sinn und die nützlichen Links deutlich erkennbar. Die Seite bringt die Leute zur Trial und macht sie Hunrig auf die Vollversion, wenn ihn die Trial gefällt. Was sie dort sehen. Aber in der Trial, für ne Vollversion Werben, stört einfach nur. Wenn ich es erweitern will, mache ich dass über ihre Internet seite und ACC Verwaltung, nicht ingame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also manchmal kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen, eine Firma bietet euch eine abgespeckte kostenlose version und ihre mecket über die Werbung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn es dich unglücklich macht, spiels doch einfach nicht !



Terlian schrieb:


> Ziel sollte doch irgendwo sein, neue Spieler für WAR zu begeistern, und nicht diesen weitere Stolpersteine in den Weg zu legen, aber nun ist das Erste was ein Neuer liest... Goldwerbung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nenn mir bitte ein einziges Mmo, wo es nicht so ist oder war...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (25. September 2010)

Nein es geht darum, dass sie stört. 
Ähm ich hab die Eve Trial gezockt und sie ist nur 14 Tage. Aber dort nervt sowas net. Ich hab Darkfall Trial angetest und den 1 euro bezahlt und ich hab es net bereut. War lustig und Interessant und die Werbugn war nicht immer und überall anwesend. Das Abgespeckt ist, ist normal Nur mal ehrlich die Werbungen mitten im Bild, spricht nicht für sich und mit meinem 10er BO habe ich sie ja nicht mehr und da stört sie auch net mehr. Sie stört nur beim Leveln. 
Dann ist sie auch net wirklich gut, sondern halt nur ... naja das habt ihr und das nicht. Toll sehe ich ingame =) und auf deren Inetseite? Da kann doch sowas schön verpackt hin und in Game in kurzform. Ingame will man doch zocken und den Leuten das Spiel zeigen, nicht erzählen wie toll es wäre, wenn sie es aufwerten würden. Das liegt beim Spieler, da hilft auch kein dauerhaftes überall ingame freigeschalte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ändert nichts, dass ist Werbung die wenig bringt.

Das mit dem Spammen ist überall und überall kann man damit Leben. Bei WOW fliegen sogar Chars durch die Luft. Also auch Hacks. Aber am Ende, sind sie auch irgendwann wieder Verschwunden. Dann werden wieder Trials erstellt und die Chars fliegen erneut rum usw. Das Goldspammen ist bei WOW stark zurück gegangen. Es war deutlich schlimmer. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. Damals konntest du im Briefkasten jeden Tag 1-2 Mails löschen. Heute kommt kaum noch Goldspamm mail, eigentlich fast gar keine mehr. Mal 1 im Monat und in letzter Zeit hab ich garkeine mehr gehabt. Im Chat kann man nichts gegen machen, aber man ist ja außerhalb der Städte davor geschützt und ob ich nun Lesen muss "Gold verkauf 1 Euro 100g oder LFG ICC 25 Tank und 2 DD dann go, Gear check Dala mitte" ... naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bin ich ehrlich. Es interessiert mich beides 0 und stört mich nicht. Warum also muss Mythic dann die chats schließen? WEil Bezahl ACC geheult haben und ihre Spielererfahrung im T1 zu nichte gegangen ist, dass Trialkunden Chatverbote bekomme und wie gesagt, wenn Chat verbot bitte JEDEN chat. Sonst ist es nur eine Verlagerung des Spammens. Denn ich finde, spamm zerstört kein Spiel. Es ist die Reaktion darauf. Man muss nur auch aktiv was gegen machen und Leute die spammen auch verfolgen und ihre ACCs sperren. Auch wenn es nur bissel was ist und wenig bringt. Der chat verbot bringt genau so 0. Man hätte ja vorher als Vollacc einfach Ratschlag Harken weg, ist sehr einfach zu machen. Filteroption im Chat. Geht einfach und kann sogar ein Trial ACC. Dazu muss man nicht mal was im Monat zahlen. Das Chatverbot ist eher etwas, was zeigt das Mythic sich diesen Spammer ergibt.


----------



## Makalvian (25. September 2010)

Darum ist jawohl auch Endless Trail welches andere Mmo hat den eine nicht zeitlich begrenzte Testversion ?

*MMORPG Offering Trial*​ *Duration of Trial*​ Aces High 2 14 Days  Age of Conan 7 Days Asheron's Call 14 Days City of Heroes 14 Days Dark Age of Camelot 14 Days Dark Ages 10 Days D&D Online 7 Days Eve Online 14 Days EverQuest II 7 Days EverQuest Trilogy 21 Days GameFly Game Rentals  10 Days Helbreath USA 14 Days Horizons 14 Days Lord of the Rings Online 7 Days Neocron 2 10 Days Pirates of the Burning Sea 14 Days Ragnarok Online 15 Days Rise 14 Days Shadowbane 15 Days Star Wars Galaxies 14 Days Tabula Rasa 7 Days Ultima Online Gold 15 Days  Warhammer Online Endless World of Warcraft 10 Days WoW: Burning Crusade 10 Days WoW: Wrath of the Lich King 10 Days Xenimus 2 Weeks
Star Trek fehlt noch in der Liste da sinds 14 Tage wenn ich mich nicht irre oder 1 Woche.

Aber trotzdem bleibt der Satz stehen wenn dich die Werbung stört spiele es doch einfach nicht.

Und ist es wenn ich mich jetzt ganz irre, berichtigte mich gerne in der Wow Trail das man nicht mal anderen Spielern whispern kann wenn sie einen nicht in die freundesliste aufnehmen. Sind dort nicht auch ein Großteil der Chats gesperrt ?



Golrik schrieb:


> Das Chatverbot ist eher etwas, was zeigt das Mythic sich diesen Spammer ergibt.



Nein ist eher sinnvoll, es gab genügend Trail-Spieler die den Chat nur zu Spammen benutzt haben um ihren mitteilungsbedarf wie schlecht doch war ist zu befriedigen. Der Chat hatte damit seinen Sinn verfehlt, den er jetzt gerade aber erfüllt seit gestern funtzt es nämlich komischerweise das Fragen gestellt und beantwortet werden.



Golrik schrieb:


> Ingame will man doch zocken und den Leuten das Spiel zeigen, nicht erzählen wie toll es wäre, wenn sie es aufwerten würden. Das liegt beim Spieler, da hilft auch kein dauerhaftes überall ingame freigeschalte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dies ist deine persönliche Meinung, dennoch halte ich an der Ingame-Werbung fest wenn sie nervend ist und selbst wenn sie einen Spieler dazu veranlassen würde derart of zu sterben das es das Spielen unmöglich macht. Es ist die Trail... und sie soll nachteile gegenüber einen Vollaccount haben.. Warum auch nicht ?


----------



## C0ntra (25. September 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Der chat verbot bringt genau so 0. Man hätte ja vorher als Vollacc einfach Ratschlag Harken weg, ist sehr einfach zu machen. Filteroption im Chat. Geht einfach und kann sogar ein Trial ACC. Dazu muss man nicht mal was im Monat zahlen. Das Chatverbot ist eher etwas, was zeigt das Mythic sich diesen Spammer ergibt.



Golrik, egal was du schreibst, du hast einfach nie nen Plan um was es geht, bei dir ist stets alles seltsam und komisch, während du dich im Kreis drehst. 
Wozu braucht es einen Ratschlagschat, wenn jeder ihn aus stellt und man seine Fragen somit nicht beantwortet bekommt? Nichts!
Jeder der einen Vollacc hat, kann man Level 1 an seine Fragen stellen und bekommt sie auch beantwortet, da der Channel jetzt weitestgehend Spam-frei ist.
Einige Goldseller schreiben noch darin, womöglich über gehackte richtige Accounts, aber nicht als permanenter Spam im Sekundentakt, es ist erträglich.
Wer einen TrialAcc hat, kann immer noch im Grp/KT Chat seine Fragen stellen oder über /say /yell. Die anderen Chatkanäle sind für die Spammer auch nicht erreichbar, weil der Zugang zu Gruppen und KTs kontrollierbar ist und der Weg vom Startpunkt zu den Spielersammelpunkten zu umständlich ist.

Ich vermisse den /1er Channel auch, würde da gerne die eigenen Leute im RvR "zusammenscheißen", wenn sie es wieder verbockt haben aber Regionale Kanäle müssen erst mal gesperrt werden, letztlich halt nur für Trial Accounts.
Keines der Anti-Spam Addons funktioniert leider so verlässlich, das es komplett ohne Zutun des Nutzers arbeitet. Das liegt auch nicht an den begrenzten Ressourcen der Hobbyprogrammierer, sondern an der Art, wie diese Addons den Spam blocken. Sonst hätten sie so eine Funktion schon längst implementiert.
Es wird halt nicht unterschieden, ob jemand nur ein "verdächtiges" Wort im normalen Gebrauch verwendet oder ob es Inhalt von Spam ist, da wurden bereits normale Spieler geblockt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (25. September 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Darum ist jawohl auch Endless Trail welches andere Mmo hat den eine nicht zeitlich begrenzte Testversion ?
> 
> *MMORPG Offering Trial*​ *Duration of Trial*​ Aces High 2 14 Days  Age of Conan 7 Days Asheron's Call 14 Days City of Heroes 14 Days Dark Age of Camelot 14 Days Dark Ages 10 Days D&D Online 7 Days Eve Online 14 Days EverQuest II 7 Days EverQuest Trilogy 21 Days GameFly Game Rentals  10 Days Helbreath USA 14 Days Horizons 14 Days Lord of the Rings Online 7 Days Neocron 2 10 Days Pirates of the Burning Sea 14 Days Ragnarok Online 15 Days Rise 14 Days Shadowbane 15 Days Star Wars Galaxies 14 Days Tabula Rasa 7 Days Ultima Online Gold 15 Days  Warhammer Online Endless World of Warcraft 10 Days WoW: Burning Crusade 10 Days WoW: Wrath of the Lich King 10 Days Xenimus 2 Weeks
> Star Trek fehlt noch in der Liste da sinds 14 Tage wenn ich mich nicht irre oder 1 Woche.
> ...



muss mal kurz klugscheissen...
Everquest2 besitzt mittlerweile auch etwas wie ne kostenlose endlesstrial. 
ich weiss nicht inwieweit man nachteile hat und welcher content einem genau verwehrt bleibt, da ich mich in dem spiel nicht so gut auskenne, aber man kann es endlos ohne gebühr spielen.

und wenn man manch leute hier liest, kann man sich nur an den kopf fassen. 
mfg


----------



## Terlian (25. September 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> hm komischerweise kenne ich grad kein Mmo wo es so etwas gibt, oder nach nicht nur 2 tagen das ganze wieder umgangen werden kann


In WoW werden Web Adressen teilweise gefiltert, daher müssen die Goldwerber auch immer solche Konstrukte bilden damit sie ihre Werbung trotzdem wieder durch bekommen.



> auch wieder komischerweise stellt kein Mmo ein Wächter 24/7 auf um darauf zu achten


Wie viele Server hat WAR, wie viele Server hat z.B. WoW...
Wie viele Orte gibt es nach der Umstellung noch für die Goldwerbung in WAR...
Das also ein GM mal ab und zu da ein Auge drauf wirft, dürfte wohl kaum zu viel verlangt sein.



> Nenn mir bitte ein einziges Mmo, wo es nicht so ist oder war...


Nenn mir bitte ein einziges MMO, das seine Trial in relativ kurzen zeitlichen Abständen so zurecht gestutzt hat wie WAR.

Zu der Trial Liste
Tabula Rasa ist schon seit über einem Jahr tot.
Neocron 2 überhaupt noch am laufen?
StarTrek Online und Champions Online haben eine "endless trial".
HdRo hat nun "Wiedersehnswochen" aktiviert bis wohl das "F2P" startet.
Everquest hatte auch eine Meldung gebracht, das sie das F2P System ähnlich dem von HdRo übernehmen wollen.


----------



## Terlian (2. Oktober 2010)

Wooohooo, lasst die Korken knallen, endlich ist der Ratschlag Channel frei von jeder Goldwerbung... *nicht.*

Irgendwie peinlich, denn was genau hat nun das Verbot gebracht?

Der Screenshot ist keine 15 Minuten alt, und die Bots loggen inzwischen so schnell aus, das man die gar nicht ignoriert bekommt.

Gibt einfach nur die Meldung "Spieler konnte nicht gefunden werden", super, wieso wird das nicht geändert, das der gesamte Account dann ignoriert wird?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja aber die Endlos Trial ist doch nicht das wichtige. Das endlos wäre mir egal, ich würdem ich mit 14 Tagen zufrieden geben =). Das reicht mir zum Testen zu und ich brauch kein Endlos Trial. Warum gibt es diese Goldverkäufer? Weil der Endloss Trial und ihre VErfolgung, nicht so aktiv waren. Sonst würde es sich doch in Grenzen halten. 

Bei WOW hält es sich auch in Grenzen. Es gab Zeiten da war es schlimmer und das auf jedem Server. Das ist auch fakt. 

Ja richtig man kann in der Gruppe fragen. Ich kann aber auch bei WAR in der Gruppe spammen im Yell Spamen und WErbung machen, also dass meine ich. Wenn sie wirklich das spammen unterdrücken wollen. Müssen sie zu 100% alle Chats Sperren!! oder sie müssen Trials verfolgen und dicht machen.


----------



## Sethek (3. Oktober 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ja aber die Endlos Trial ist doch nicht das wichtige. Das endlos wäre mir egal, ich würdem ich mit 14 Tagen zufrieden geben =). Das reicht mir zum Testen zu und ich brauch kein Endlos Trial. Warum gibt es diese Goldverkäufer? Weil der Endloss Trial und ihre VErfolgung, nicht so aktiv waren. Sonst würde es sich doch in Grenzen halten.



Warum es die Endlostrial gibt? Warum unterscheidet sich T1 von allen anderen Tiers?
Es suggeriert, man könne problemlos "einfach mal rein in die action", spricht also vor allem die vielbesungenen "casuals" an. Dazu braucht man auch entsprechende Aktivität im T1 - Dafür braucht man möglichst viele Spieler, ergo: trialaccounts.

Eigentlich ein ganz normaler Etikettenschwindel.


----------



## OldboyX (3. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Spammelde Funktion kommt doch. Und mal ganz ehrlich, so gut ist das Ding auch nciht. Ich muss (musste sollte ich wohl eher schreiben, seit den Änderungen werde ich ja nicht mehr belästigt  ) alle 12h manuell wieder Leute ignorieren, weil die nen neuen Text haben. Und meist auch noch 2-3 unterschiedliche. Auf dem Weg kann man nicht Herr des Problems werden. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wer Demo spielt, der darf halt nicht alle Funktionen erwarten. Finde ich ganz gut, dass die T1 Spieler mal ein bisschen Zurechtgestutzt werden.



Naja, ich verstehe jetzt nicht inwiefern die "Spammelde Funktion" nun besser sein soll als das Addon "Cram the Spam". Schließlich wirst du auch mit der Melde-Funktion nach wie vor den Spam empfangen bis ihn genug Leute gemeldet haben und derjenige gebannt wird. Klar muss man beim Addon ab und zu die Texte markieren, aber den großen Unterschied zum "Spam melden" sehe ich da nicht, obwohl natürlich die Faulheit bedient wird und man sich darauf verlassen kann, dass andere das "melden" übernehmen ^^.

Ganz nebenbei ändert das nichts an dem Argument, dass ein einzelner schon seit Ewigkeiten dieses Addon anbietet (welches in seinen Grundzügen dasselbe macht wie die Sapmmelde Funktion) und es bei WAR immerhin 2 Jahre gedauert hat um diese Funktion zu integrieren. Dies kritisiere ich, ansonsten immer her mit Spammelden, nichts dagegen.



			
				Sethek schrieb:
			
		

> Warum es die Endlostrial gibt? Warum unterscheidet sich T1 von allen anderen Tiers?
> Es suggeriert, man könne problemlos "einfach mal rein in die action", spricht also vor allem die vielbesungenen "casuals" an. Dazu braucht man auch entsprechende Aktivität im T1 - Dafür braucht man möglichst viele Spieler, ergo: trialaccounts.
> 
> Eigentlich ein ganz normaler Etikettenschwindel.



Schön gesagt


----------



## Pymonte (3. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man einen User als Spam meldet, dann ignoriert man ihn auch automatisch... das Konzept gibts doch schon seit Jahren


----------



## OldboyX (4. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wenn man einen User als Spam meldet, dann ignoriert man ihn auch automatisch... das Konzept gibts doch schon seit Jahren



Und wie genau unterscheidet sich das nun von Cram the Spam? 

Außer, dass Cram the Spam zusätzlich den nächsten (vom Bot erstellten) Charakter mit dem Satz "Selling XXX for XXX at XXX" automatisch ignoriert (ohne, dass ich nochmal klicken muss) verstehe ich immer noch nicht wovon du redest.

CramTheSPam > man muss die Spammer ab und zu mit Rechtsklick "behandeln" (bei jedem neuen Werbesatz)
SpammeldeFunktion > man muss die Spammer ab und zu mit Rechsklick "behandeln" (bei jedem neuen Charakter/Account)

Was bitte ist für mich als Spieler da der Unterschied. Natürlich kann das Addon keine Daten sammeln und entsprechend dann Spammer "autobannen" um langfristig die Spammer zu reduzieren (vielleicht), aber dennoch ist das Prinzip für mich als Spieler doch identisch, wie du selbst sagst (User als Spam melden = Text bei CramTheSpam melden). Es ist mir völlig unverständlich wie du das "Addon" als "nicht so gut" bezeichnen kannst und die Spammelde Funktion (mit für dich genau demselben Aufwand) plötzlich so toll findest. Sehe immer noch nicht ein wieso man für diese Funktion 2 Jahre gebraucht hat, wenn ein Einzelner ohne Zugang zum Quellcode eine fast gleichwertige Lösung (hätte er Zugang zum Quellcode/Server wäre sie sicher schon lange mehr als gleichwertig) ewig vorher anbieten konnte.

Aber ich vergaß, das eine ist ja von Mythic und es gilt ja das Gesetz, dass solange Mythic etwas nicht implementiert oder ankündigt es "nicht stört" oder "nicht wichtig" ist. Erst sobald Mythic etwas implementiert ist es gut und wichtig und wir sind so dankbar, dass Mythic uns mit diesem Feature bgelückt hat und vergessen darüber plötzlich die 2 Jahre des wilden Spams...


----------



## FuseNet (4. Oktober 2010)

Phash schrieb:


> Achja. Falls hier noch wer an nem recruit-a-friend für Destro auf Drakenwald interessiert ist /pn an mich hier im Forum. Ich würde gerne 3 Leute werben um so ein Mount zu bekommen. Dafür zahl ich euch auch den ersten Monat Warhammer



Dann lies deine PMs aber auch mal. ;-)


----------

